

Ask HN: Facebook Java SDK - paradox95

For fun and to get more familiar with Java I have been writing what I will only call a Java SDK for the Facebook API. It is coming along quite nicely considering I have to basically recreate all the Facebook objects in Java. As long as you can pass your access token to the script you can easily call any of the objects the Facebook API will return. The JSON is all parsed and everything. Is this something anyone would be interested in? I am a couple days away from having implemented all of the Facebook objects and would need to clean up the code and do some documentation if I posted it online.
======
paradox95
It is still a few days away from being ready for anyone else but my email is
tbeauvais[at]gmail[dot]com.

------
ericmsimons
Very interested actually. Shoot me an email at eric@esft.com?

------
Garbage
Interested! How can I contact you?

